# gain FAT!



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

hi,

im a newbie here and this question might be a bit weird but here goes...

how do i gain fat, there must be some sort of way of gaining fat, not muscle. Once i gain fat i think i'd feel confident going to the gym because right now i feel quite embarassed to go cuz im too skinny. im 5ft8 and weigh 9.5 st. im a real hard gainer!

i dont feel like going to the gym until ive gained some fat! but i really wana go to the gym.

there must be a way ppl.

does any1 have any advice.

thanks


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think its pretty obvious how to gain fat. dont do any exercise, eat loads of crap...

if thats your goal then your the luckiest guy alive.

make it your mission to eat as much calorie dense food as possible - peanut butter, nuts, chocolate, crisps, drink loads of fruit juice and sugary drinks.

IF your goal is just to gain fat, that is.

Personally, i don't know why you would want to just gain fat and not muscle, but hey, i answered your question... 

Nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

lol, no i do want to gain muscle but not until i gain a bit of fat, eating loads just doesnt work for me. i gues i need to eating the right stuff... like i said tho, i feel i need fat before i can get muscle. thats my first goal


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

You do not need fat to get muscle... so i'm not sure where you got that from...

You can't eat loads, fair enough. Can you drink loads? Invest in a weight gainer or MRP protein drink, which is basically a thick milkshake, drink 3 of those a day and your guarunteed to put on muscle, fat and anything else.

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

and I bet your not eating loads either.

Whats loads. I eat 8 meals a day. Today I had 750 grams of steak over 3 of those meals. It was great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

8 meals a day!! how do u make the time for that?? now that is loads!

i eat 3 meals a day but they are BIG meals. maybe i need to eat more often but smaller meals, is that correct.

ok, so if stick to my normal diet, and have weight gainer shakes with each meal, would i get bigger? without excercise?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Buy a high calorie weight gainer drink, take this 3 times a day in between your normal meals. Buy the cheapest weight gainer and mix in with full fat milk. Work out hard in the gym and watch your body grow!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

continue to eat your 3 meals, but add 3 shakes too, inbetween those meals. you'll have results in no time.

either: http://www.cheapuksupplements.co.uk/product.php?xProd=321&jssCart=e747190b9c5f7fb8a8347c1439802b16

or

perhaps something by extreme, see http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/performance-mass-p-203.html?manufacturers_id=10&osCsid=2ce6accc44c7e01a600043f06db92c67

Nick


----------



## flug (Jul 19, 2007)

Eat a diet containing lots of high glycemic carbs and fat, for example hagen dazz ice cream. Bring on the lard. And C.H.D.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

IGU, get in the gym and eat as much as you can, if you're naturally lean you will gain definition fast, think of Brad Pitt in Fight Club, if that look doesn't get you laid and make you feel good join a monastery!

You get 25% off everything at www.extremenutrition.co.uk so if you need any help with supps PM me and I'll try and put you on the right path.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

thanks for the help guys, im gona go for the cytoGainer i think, thanks nick. I'll keep u guys posted on my gains. im stuffed, just had 2 jacket potatoes. wots this weight gainer stuff that people are buying from asda, ant good?

thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Leave the weight gainer from azda stuff alone, will be full of crappy sugars and won't be very good at all.

Its important to have lots of protein (meat etc) along with lots of carbohydrates (jacket potato) etc, ideally 6 times a day... (cytoGainer can be 3 of those)

Nick


----------



## Fortdaddy (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm a hardgainer as well. I know how you feel bud because I was SO SKINNY and abosuletly fed up with it. I was tired of all the jokes and laughs. Not feeling confortable taking my shirt at the beach. Always wearing long sleep shirts, and pants to cover up the boney arms and chicken legs. I was afraid to even go the gym afraid of what people may say or think I was weak or whatever. I was 6 foot 4 inches and 163 pounds (THAT IS SKINNY!)

Now to the inspiring part. I finally overcame my fears and went to the gym. I started supplementing with Cytogainer, Prolabs N-Large 2, and Creatine Powder. I will tell you the best results came from the Cytogainer and Creatine Powder. I started eating 3-4 large protein and carb dense meals a day along with 2-3 weightgainer shakes a day (best time to take them are post-workout and just before bed). I stayed strong on this for 8 weeks and went from 163 pounds to 195 pounds. 32 pounds in 8 weeks. I did it and so can you because I have one of the fastest metabolisms ever. Bench went from 135 pounds max to 245 pounds max in 8 weeks. You can do it bud.

-Fortdaddy


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Get a job in an office with a large vending machine.... the rest is fairly inevitable. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

Drink 2 litres of lucozade a day. Keep us updated with your health lol.


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Fortdaddy said:


> I stayed strong on this for 8 weeks and went from 163 pounds to 195 pounds. 32 pounds in 8 weeks. I did it and so can you because I have one of the fastest metabolisms ever. Bench went from 135 pounds max to 245 pounds max in 8 weeks. You can do it bud.
> 
> -Fortdaddy


Fort, I don't believe someone who had been training for any length of time could add 110lbs to their bench and 32lbs of quality tissue in 8 weeks NATURALLY.

If you were assisted then thats more plausible but would also be fairer to say so, I am also aware this thread is about adding fat/mass or anything but I do believe its all rather misplaced, and lean guy who builds muscle looks awesome, teach your body to get fat and you'll fight fat for the rest of your life or will never look cut and defined.

www.betterbodies.uk.com


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

MMUK said:


> Fortdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > I stayed strong on this for 8 weeks and went from 163 pounds to 195 pounds. 32 pounds in 8 weeks. I did it and so can you because I have one of the fastest metabolisms ever. Bench went from 135 pounds max to 245 pounds max in 8 weeks. You can do it bud.
> ...


A little harsh buddy toward Fortdaddy. If you noticed he said he overcame his fear and went to the gym for the first time. First time sorting diet out and eating massive quantities more than you are used to and with proper training particularly if he is a tall guy massive weight increase wouldn't be too much of a problem. I have seen one of my good friends do 2 stone in 4 months with no supplements and not that great a diet just increase in cals. He is 6 5 and has great genetics though.

Although I agree with the last point which I stated earlier in the thread.


----------



## Fortdaddy (Mar 4, 2006)

I didn't use any performance enhancers. It was just my first time ever working out and I am very tall. I'm not saying all the weight was quality muscle. I would have been lucky if half of it was. The point is, you gain very quickly when you first get into the gym, and start eating mass quantities of clean food. Especially if you started very much underweight as I did.

-Fortdaddy


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

ive heard that when you first start at the gym u start losing weight but eventually u put it back on.

thanks for the encouragement mate, i think u know exactly how i feel.

i have 3 months to put on weight. thats my goal. cuz im going on holiday after that so i wana bulk up a bit for the holiday.

so, i'll be eating lots of protein and carbs supplemented by cytogainer after each meal and just before bedtime.

i dont think im gona have time or confidence to go to the gym but i'll try and do as much as i can at home.

i hope this works.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

what is more effective... n-large2 or cytogainer?


----------



## Fortdaddy (Mar 4, 2006)

Cytogainer worked better for me.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

thanks, i just ordered cytogainer for nextday delivery.

what if i just took the shakes and ate properly without any gym sessions, would i gain weight?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

igiveup, why are you so determined NOT to work out?

if you ate loads you'd just gain fat... whats the point of doing that..

your asking loads of bodybuilders for advice but don't want to lift weights.. it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

i think im confused myself. im just trying figure out exactly how these shakes work and what would happen if i didnt work out, i mean would there be any point in taking the shakes if i was unable to work out on a regular basis.

sorry for all the stupid questions.

when you say gain fat, do you mean all over your body or would that be mainly stomach.

i try and do free weights as much as i can but its just not happening


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

OK

The shakes are just like a meal in a glass. They add calories in the right areas, i.e. protein, carbs and fats that aren't too bad for you.

Fat gain is not a 'spot' thing, i.e. it will go wherever your body tells it to go, depends on each person. Me, i store fat in my ass and belly mostly.

If you want to gain weight, take the shakes whether you want to work out or not. But weight gain will be much much better quality and higher if you do weights also.

Nick


----------



## Fortdaddy (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeh bud. If I were you I would not eat loads, take shakes, and just not workout. Thats not very healthy.

If you want to gain quality weight, muscle, and size you HAVE to get on a good training program. You will also gain MUCH quicker while training.

You don't even have to spend that much time in the gym. Just go 3 times a week for an hour will a good training program and you will be shocked with results. If you absolutely don't have access to a gym then you need to use you own bodyweight to exercise with (push-ups, sit-ups, dips ect.)

Just stay consistant.


----------

